# Opinions on Kenner as a family boat



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

2Coolers,
My wife has finally given the go-ahead for a boat. We had one back before we had kids and now the kids are getting almost old enough to take out on a boat for some family fishing.

I'd been looking at old Whalers and McKee Crafts, but I'm not sure I want to 1) spend the money, even on an old Whaler and 2) get beaten to death by the McKee Craft. So then I started looking at the newer model Carolina Skiffs (DLVs). They look deep enough to keep the 5 year old inside the boat (mom's requirement is that it have either high sides or a railing) and folks say that they're not such a rough ride as the other CS's.

Most recently I've been looking at used 18' Kenners as an option. Can anyone give me any input on that boat as first being a reliable boat and second as a good family boat for some moderate bay fishing?

Thanks in advance,
FishStickMan


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

The Kenner hull will give you a nice a ride as most any of the V bottoms hulls and plenty of side height for safety. You said "kids" so i guess with 4 in the boat you might think of the 21ft model... momma will want more room for all her stuff on the boat. Also, for safety be sure you have two (2) very dependable bilge pumps that work and a VHF radio with a good antenna. Stay in the calmer bays, stay out of the ship channel in Galveston, and strongly consider a bimini top for shade!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have gone through exactly what you are going through. I had a john-boat, and I had one of the bath tubs (not a carolina, but similar) Super wet, wife would not go unless it was dead flat calm. I bought a 21' Kenner. I have had it for 9/10 years now. It has/is a great boat. I have ridden in the 18'. I would suggest the 21' for the ride and the room. It has a ton more deck space for all the **** that the family brings when they go and it allows you to fish in the back of the boat while mom and the kids play with shrimp, read, tan, eat, and hopefully fish in the front of the boat. Remember when the kids start getting older, they are gonna need max room to cast. Plus it is perfect for 3 guys to cast when drift fishing and not get in each others way.
Also-- with the 21, you can put more power on it, so when you take it to the lake-- you can ski/tube with it and still haul the Fam. with room to move around. If your gonna get the kids involved in your boat, the 21 will allow you to take their frinds when they get older(important to get them to go with you sometimes) Remember, once you get the boat, your alotted time to use it will be directly relational to how oftern your family wants to go. You can't leave them at the dock all the time, and the 21 will allow you to do more things wiht the boat. 
As far as whalers, Great boats, dont ride as nice as the kenner, but the hold their value and they are rock solid. Downside, heavier, so towing might be a consideration dont know what your towing with. I dont know about the mckee.
I have been well pleased with the Kenner. In fact, I just got mine back from the shop. I had some issues with the deck (mine is a '95) and the glass guy talked me out of getting a new boat, said I had one of the best all-purpose boats around and why would I vbeen think of getting rid of it?
I kept it and put a little money in it, and I am good for another 10 years -- it is a boat after all, so I will most likely dump more money into it in a couple of years.


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Love my Kenner!*

I have had three boats and my 21' Kenner has by far been my favorite. There are better out there for much more $$$ but I think you get great bang for the buck with the Kenner. Mine is a modified tunnel with a jack plate and has taken me into skinnier water than I imagined when I bought it and yet it handles the chop really well. A friend of mine has an 18' Kenner & my two other boats prior were 18' and I would say that the extra 3' is worth every penny but you need a 200HP. The 21' will handle the chop much better and keep you dry. My wife and kids love it and my only regret with this one is that I do not get to go out often enough. Good luck with your search.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I would have to agree with what's been said here so far. I bought a used Kenner Vision 2102 from a pro that had already been rigged accordingly and have not regretted it once. If you are looking for a good used one start looking for a 21. This is the perfect size hull for bay and lake/river fishing for both family outings and trips with just the guys. You will definately appreciate the extra couple of feet if water conditions turn ugly on you in a hurry and if you can find one with a 200 horse motor you will be able to pull the kids on tubes, etc. with ease. Also, if you can find a Vision series with the finished deck the appearance might have a stronger appeal to the wife, and you will get a no-rot all composite hull. A jackplate will get you into water that is plenty skinny enough for the Galveston Bay area and help you trim out the ride. Well worth the cost. 
I have never been on a McKee Craft, but my neighbor traded one (19-20ft.) for a Kenner Vision 18 with a 90 horse Mercury and swears that it rides better than the McKee. He is very happy with his but I think I would really miss the 3 ft. of hull length if it were mine. 
I believe that there is a 21ft Kenner Vision in the 2cool classifieds with a 200 Merc. that might fit your needs. Might be worth a look if the price is in your range. Also, be on the lookout for any used Nitro Bay boats on the market as they are built on the Kenner hull.


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Wow*

As usual, 2Coolers come through again.

Thanks for all the great info and advice, guys. I'm not sure that I can afford a 21', but I'll keep my eye on the classifieds. I will be pulling it with a 1500 Silverado with the 5.3L V8, so I should be able to tug whatever I wind up with reasonably well.

One of the things I've been really considering on this next boat purchase is fuel economy - that's one of the reasons for thinking Carolina Skiff. I know it depends upon the engine a whole lot, but are the Kenners reasonably efficient on the water?

Thanks again for your time and assistance.

FishStickMan


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

My fishing buddy let his '02 21 Kenner Vision go for $12K. Had a Merc 150 with about 300 hours. So there are deals out there. The merc 150 really provided plenty of speed. His GPS was set to Knots for speed seemed like it would get over 40 knts.

Joe


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I wouldn't worry a bit about the truck if you have a 5.3L. I pulled my fully loaded Vision 2102 with a 4.3 Silvarado for several years and I always made it to the bay and back. I didn't set any speed records though! 
As for fuel economy, I don't really check gallons per hour or miles per gallon but with a 200 and a 60 gallon tank I have never used more than half a tank. Of course I spend more time drifting with the motor off than riding, and run her ba### to the wa### to the next spot if I have to move.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

run your motor around 4000 rpm's, fuel burn is almost half of what it is WOT

woudn't pass up a decent bluewave or key west, both would be good family boats


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Love mine*

On my 21' I have a 200HP Merc EFI and it is pretty easy on the wallet when it comes to fuel. I would guess that it is about 3 miles to the gallon although I have never really tried to track it.

Several of us have already recommended but I thought it worth repeating, hold out for the 21' if you can. The difference in performance, space and ride is unbelievable. I sold my last 18' because I was tired of getting beat up while crossing Galveston Bay. Took a year off from boat ownership so I could save up for this one and it was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Here is a nice looking Kenner.

http://victoriatx.craigslist.org/boa/1102172336.html


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

fishstickman said:


> 2Coolers,
> My wife has finally given the go-ahead for a boat. We had one back before we had kids and now the kids are getting almost old enough to take out on a boat for some family fishing.
> 
> I'd been looking at old Whalers and McKee Crafts, but I'm not sure I want to 1) spend the money, even on an old Whaler and 2) get beaten to death by the McKee Craft. So then I started looking at the newer model Carolina Skiffs (DLVs). They look deep enough to keep the 5 year old inside the boat (mom's requirement is that it have either high sides or a railing) and folks say that they're not such a rough ride as the other CS's.
> ...


PM tail-gunner. He ran one for years and now his son-in-law has it. I think he'll have positive things to say.


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Great boat search site*

In my search for a boat, I came across this site. It lets you search by manufacturer, length and state. He doesn't have all of the most common manufacturers found on the Texas coast, but he has most of them.

http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.cgi?cat=cpboat

Again, thanks for all the info. I think I'll try to hold out for a 21' and look for Kenner, Nitro, Blue Wave, etc.

FishStickMan


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Buy a real kenner boat ie frontier. Sea Hunt also just came out with a skiff type boat that looks real good compared to the carolina skiff


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

That was my thought exactly! If you like the 21ft Kenner, you should love the Frontier 210. Of course I am biased as a 210 owner but I think my Frontier has everything the Kenner has except the full liner, but I like the splattered cockpit with the finished top cap better that either a full liner or RG 100x over. It is truly the best of both worlds. Rides about the same as a Kenner buy goes shallower and faster.


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Frontier*

The first boat we had was a Sea Hunt 172CC. It was just fine, but you had to be very good friends to fish 4 people on it...

My only concern with the Frontier is price and availability of used boats. I'm not looking for a new boat because it will be way out of my price range. I'll definitely consider a Frontier if I can find a used one that fits what I'm looking for.

Does anyone know if a used Frontier will price out about the same as a used Kenner?

FishStickMan


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> run your motor around 4000 rpm's, fuel burn is almost half of what it is WOT
> 
> woudn't pass up a decent bluewave, good family boats


+1

One of my best freinds has a '95 21 ft Kenner that we've fished hard over the years, and the the boat is still rock solid. He did just have the original engine rebuilt, and it's going strong.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*u bet*

i own a kenner and i love it-- ill post some pics see what u think:dance:i have fished the smallest creeks-- to the open ocean u bet its great


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Is kenner vs whaler your only choice. Obiviously you see a lot of kenner folks here. I have a 5 and 3 year old and they stay in the Mako just fine and its only 17. Right now there are some deals on craigslist around the houston/katy area for a decent boat. 2cw


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Here is a 22' Blue Wave at a good price. It looks like that is one of your choices. 
http://victoriatx.craigslist.org/boa/1075847128.html



fishstickman said:


> In my search for a boat, I came across this site. It lets you search by manufacturer, length and state. He doesn't have all of the most common manufacturers found on the Texas coast, but he has most of them.
> 
> http://www.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/mash.cgi?cat=cpboat
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2005)

do the 21


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

*This may be the one*

This may be the one - or one similar to this one. I know everyone says get a 21', but I'm not sure I can afford it. We're moving to San Antonio, so I'm not sure I want to tug a 21'er all the way from SA to PA or Rockport every weekend...

Is that the fabled Johnson 88 on the back? I've heard that is a bulletproof motor.

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/1108407424.html

Thanks again for all the info - you guys really are the best.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

I belive it is. What a good looking ride...and remember the fish don't care what the boat looks like.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

fishstickman said:


> This may be the one - or one similar to this one. I know everyone says get a 21', but I'm not sure I can afford it. We're moving to San Antonio, so I'm not sure I want to tug a 21'er all the way from SA to PA or Rockport every weekend...
> 
> Is that the fabled Johnson 88 on the back? I've heard that is a bulletproof motor.
> 
> ...


That would be a good one. The '97 model would have been made by the original Kenner boys, and not Tracker marine.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

"pull to PA or Rockport every weekend" too funny! You will WISH you could go every weekend, haha! The 18 and the 21 pull about the same behind a Chevy silverado anyway and the trip from SA is nothing. I suggest one of the late 90, early 200x year models with out the liner, lighter and easier to maintain. Have fun! ps... we LOVE to spend someone elses $$!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

We run a 96 21 foot Kenner and have been fishing it hard since 1996. I'd love a newer boat but it does't make any sense when the boat we already own does everything we want. I wouldn't worry too much about towing they are light boats but if you do buy one try to find one on a tandem axle trailer. For some reason the majority of the older models were sold on single axle trailers.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

One more that I forgot to mention would be Blazer Bay. The models that they made in the late 90s-eary 2000s appear to be direct knock-offs of the classic Kenner v-hull, but were claimed to be all composite construction, liner or not. Also, most of these were rigged with Yamaha motors if that means anything to you. You might want to keep an eye out for one of those as well. 
I would like to restate what someone else said, that the 18 and 21 are going to tow about the same, but you will definately enjoy the 21 more once you are on the water!


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

The Blazer Bay 2020, 2220, and 2420 are Pathfinder copies, The 1860, 1960, 2170 2200, and 2400 are Kenner copies.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

i have a sinking feeling that once my kid gets old enough to go in the boat my wife is going to make me sell the SCB she said something about a baby and 80 mph dont mix i dont know i really wasnt listening....j/k any takers haha


----------



## mikebarry (Mar 11, 2009)

Found this in SA

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/boa/1109998526.html


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Sweet*

Mikebarry,
That's a sweet setup...

Thanks for the tip,
FishStickMan


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

This one is listed on another site's classifieds in Lafayette, La. for $10,700. I don't hear much on he Texas board about Key West, but they have an excellent rep over here. It is a 2000 Key West 196 with a Merc 150


----------



## jetboy12 (Apr 30, 2006)

*I like my 18'....*

Here's my 1993 18' Kenner, runs dry just about anywhere I want to take it and plenty of storage and seating. I took off the side rails to make it a little easier for wade fishing. This 18' hull is rated for a 150 hp, I would suggest a jackplate and 4 blade/cav plate or trim tabs setup. That will let you throttle down and still be on plane, a good plus for little ones on board. A bullet proof boat for sure, you still see alot of these around. Good luck on your search !


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

jetboy12 said:


> Here's my 1993 18' Kenner, runs dry just about anywhere I want to take it and plenty of storage and seating. I took off the side rails to make it a little easier for wade fishing. This 18' hull is rated for a 150 hp, I would suggest a jackplate and 4 blade/cav plate or trim tabs setup. That will let you throttle down and still be on plane, a good plus for little ones on board. A bullet proof boat for sure, you still see alot of these around. Good luck on your search !


A partner of mine has that hull in a 21 that he repowered with a Yammy 150 ox66. He calls it a pocket tunnel. Great runnin' boat and skinny as well. I think that this hull somehow 'evolved' into the Blue Wave Classic hull that they sell now. :biggrin:


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

*What about this one?*

Whaddaya think about this one? Not familiar with Challengers...

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/1112612384.html

Thanks again,
FishStickMan


----------



## TSonnier (Aug 22, 2006)

I've owned a kenner 18v tunnel with a 125 merc for 10 years now and it has been a great all around boat. Very dry ride and easy on gas. I was in your same situation i really wanted the 21 with a 200 merc but back then I got the 18 for 15,0000 brand new compared to over 25,000 for the 21. 

I have taken family and kids tubing and sking with no problem at all also.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

BayouTiger said:


> The Blazer Bay 2020, 2220, and 2420 are Pathfinder copies, The 1860, 1960, 2170 2200, and 2400 are Kenner copies.


I believe the lawsuit that was in favor of Blazer Bay would beg to differ if Blazer was a direct knock off of Pathfinder


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

The older Kenner is a great boat....like pre 2003. I wouldn't take a new one as a gift. I would buy an older Kenner or look into another line.


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

> I believe the lawsuit that was in favor of Blazer Bay would beg to differ if Blazer was a direct knock off of Pathfinder


Sorry, let's just leave it at "Pathfinder style" hull. I didn't mean that to be anything derogatory The 2220 was my second choice when I was buying. I also know that the Avenger customs from New Orleans are also very similar and had been threatened with legal action by Maverick, but Maverick backed off. I was just pointing out the two very different BB hulls, the 13deg deadrise light fast hulls and the 17deg deeper, slower, smoother hulls. Not saying that the 2020, 2220, and 2420's don't ride nice, I would just prefer the 2200's ride in the slop (though I like the 2220Pro better overall). The deeper hulls (Kenner style) may be a better choice with small kids.


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

*OK, how about Redfin?*

Just came across this one...

http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/1118239185.html

What's the consensus on Redfin's?

Thanks,
FishStickMan


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I have been running a 2000 model Kenner Vision with the full liner and T- top that I bought new. I've been threatening to sell and move up for 3 years but I just can't bring myself to let her go. Here's a list of fish that have hit her decks and you'll see why. Tailing reds, flounder, trout, sheephead, drum, Spanish macks, kings, mahi, ling, various snapper, various grouper, other misc fish from around rigs and rocks, sailfish, blackfin tuna, wahoo and 2 blue marlin that came unbuttoned prematurely sad2sm. Yup, that boat does everything I've asked and would probably do more.

As previously stated, beware of post 2002 Kenners. Different builder and definitely not the same boat.


----------



## BayouTiger (Aug 20, 2007)

> Just came across this one...
> 
> http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/1118239185.html
> 
> What's the consensus on Redfin's?


If you are going anywhere with a bit of chop I would avoid the flat bottomed skiffs. The slapping will be very hard on the little ones. I would definitely get something with a bit more deadrise and entry V as a "family boat".


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Last year we bought my BIL's 1999 21' Kenner. He'd blown the Mercury on it, and we repowered it with a Suzuki 150. The boat has definitely seen some wear, but she is rock solid. And when I mean wear, I mean upholstery could stand to be redone, the aerator and live well pump need replacing, and there was a 30' bowrider on top of her after IKE. 

I don't have any experience with the other makes or hull designs, but our boat will cut through chop fairly well. She'll also get into 15" of water with the motor pulled up. I believe that it probably made for a 2-stroke 150 max, since the extra weight of the 4-stroke puts the rear scuppers right at the water line.

Like the others have said, it is tempting to go out and buy a flashy new boat, but this one is already broke in, has lasted 10 years and one hurricane, and isn't showing any sign of giving up. I also like the very simple design since it will be easy to replace nearly anything on the boat that wears out.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I wish I could find a good '99-'02 Hull with a blown motor. I really like these boats and would like to find a good solid hull and repower with a 4-stroke. If anybody knows of one drop me a pm.



txpitdog said:


> Last year we bought my BIL's 1999 21' Kenner. He'd blown the Mercury on it, and we repowered it with a Suzuki 150. The boat has definitely seen some wear, but she is rock solid. And when I mean wear, I mean upholstery could stand to be redone, the aerator and live well pump need replacing, and there was a 30' bowrider on top of her after IKE.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

redfin is wet rough ride on 188 tunnel v . it ought to be called " wetfin"


----------

